# Vices



## Kami (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi All,

What vice do you use to hold you blanks during inital drilling?

I have a sorba vice and a jet vice that came with the drill.

I seem to end up off center, sometimes drasticly and considering the drill quality I think either its an uneven surface of my blank or the vice is not holding it properly.

I have used a pen vice however it seemd to have jammed up...solid...

Any comments/help welcome.

Thanks,

Kami


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 24, 2007)

Contact Paul in OKC one of our members and get on the waiting list.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 24, 2007)

This is my little 'baby.
-Peter-[]

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=17605&SearchTerms=vice


----------



## Kami (Oct 24, 2007)

Do you have pics of what paul makes/has...I take it he has the solution.

Peter there is no other word for it...that is vice 'pornography' nice job...

Thanks guys,

Kami


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 24, 2007)

Try these:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=20640&whichpage=1#213139


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't know if people are noticing.

Kami is in the United Kingdom.

What does a Paul Huffman vise WEIGH?????

Paul?????  Should you ship this to UK?????


----------



## les-smith (Oct 24, 2007)

Here's the vise Paul makes.  Bet guy you'll ever do business with.  I got this about 4-5 months.  One of the best items I've bought for pen making.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=27026&SearchTerms=LOOK,WHAT,I,GOT

My vise isn't all that heavy.  Its dimensions are around 4"x4"x8".


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 24, 2007)

Pretty sure he has shipped to UK before.





> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />I don't know if people are noticing.
> 
> Kami is in the United Kingdom.
> ...


----------



## Ligget (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes he has shipped to the UK before, cause I have one of Paul`s vices! []


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 24, 2007)

It doesn't weigh that much.  I love mine.  But another alternative that some use here with great results is drilling using your lathe with a jacobs chuck on the tale stock.  I believe that they use a set of spigot jaws on a 4 jawed chuck to hold the blank.


----------



## skiprat (Oct 24, 2007)

I've got one too[]

Here's how mine helps me.

1. With your chosen drill bit in your DP, lower the quill fully and lightly clamp the vice to the bit, THEN clamp the vice to the DP table. Centred holes every time[]

2. For long holes, simply start drilling with the blank at the bottom of the vice jaws, then raise the blank when you reach the limit of the DP.[]No more moving the table up a bit[}]

Edit to fix poor gramar and speeeling[:I]

Best thing I've ever won!!!!!!!!!
( Did I mention that I was the Birthday Bash's BIGGEST winner[}][)][])


----------



## les-smith (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />
> ( Did I mention that I was the Birthday Bash's BIGGEST winner[}][)][])



Hey Steven, Shouldn't you put that in your signature block.  It's all about creditials, you know.[]


----------



## potter (Oct 24, 2007)

i drill in my Talon chuck, drill chuck in the tailstock.First i turn the blanks round, i never had great problems.


----------



## rhahnfl (Oct 24, 2007)

Best choice by far IMHO is the Paul Huffman vise. Set it and...


----------



## toolcrazy (Oct 24, 2007)

Speaking of Paul, where the heck is he? I haven't seen a post from him in ,like, forever. 

I'm on the waiting list for a vise, for like, forever. []


----------



## tipusnr (Oct 24, 2007)

Do they really spell vise "v-i-c-e" in the UK? Or are your minds on something else this holiday season![}][][}]


----------



## skiprat (Oct 24, 2007)

Vice....vise.......vouses, either way, get trapped in one and you're hooked for life. [8D]  Our minds are ALWAYS on something else though.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 24, 2007)

Careful,

Them Brits is sensitive about their speeeeeling.

[][][][]


----------



## skiprat (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Careful,
> 
> Them Brits is sensitive about their speeeeeling.
> ...



Don't you start!!!!! Poor spelling we can handle, it's just when OUR grammar is wrecked by our Western (reject)cousins, that gets the hackles rising.[8D]

PS. Good luck with the auction.[] But don't you and Dawn have some 'business' to attend to? Nudge, nudge, wink, wink.[]
If that is not 'macho' enough for you, then GET A BLOODY MOVE ON, Christmas is coming and I have gifts to make, geesh!!!!![]


----------



## Paul in OKC (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toolcrazy_
> <br />Speaking of Paul, where the heck is he? I haven't seen a post from him in ,like, forever.
> 
> I'm on the waiting list for a vise, for like, forever. []



I'm out here, barely. My job has demanded way too much time of late. Getting a couple days, starting in about 5 minutes, so, SEE YA!!!!.


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br /> Our minds are ALWAYS on something else though.



OH Skippy!!!! 

Now, I think understand what you mean! And here I thought that you were referencing pen making!!!  [}][][}]

Hey now, "Business" to attend to??? Can you explain <b><u>exactly</u></b> what kind of business to wit you were referring??    [}][:0][:0][}]


----------



## skiprat (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh Dawn, my sweetheart. I fear the time you have spent with that ruffian is beginning to tell on you. I refer of course to the e-mail of circa 20/9/07 that I sent you. And our subsequent misalls

We are digressing seriously from the original thread, (sorry)but did I ever mention that my first true love was also a Dawn? Ahhhhh.....eyes of emerald green.....and her tortoises where much freindlier than mine..... Oh Dawn Fosbrook, where are you now??????
(Probably has 6 kids and lives in a council house in Essex)


Ok, back to reality... the beer in Scotland is pretty potent so I'm going to bed before I write some else I'll regret in the morning[]


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> Don't you start!!!!! Poor spelling we can handle, it's just when OUR grammar is wrecked by our Western (reject)cousins, that gets the hackles rising.[8D]
> 
> <b>_snip snap paddywack_</b>



What, are ye bad mouthin' t' Irish now? [)]


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />
> Ok, back to reality... the beer in Scotland is pretty potent so I'm going to bed before I write some else I'll regret in the morning[]




Soooo....Sugar, how <b>IS</b> the hang-over this morning?????????[xx(][xx(][xx(][xx(][xx(][xx(]

Cold water help any?????



Good job there Skippy! In your altered state you managed to insult all Westerners (including the Irish apparently), the Church, business people, vices, vises, vouses (whatever that is), people who live in Essex, people with kids, your first true love, tortoises everywhere, people who live in council houses, some unnamed person, and people who write the Queen's English.    Not that I'm keeping tabs......but not bad for one night!  [:0][:0][:0][:0][]

But, Skippy my darling, I have confidence in you. I know that you <b>can</b> do better!   Want to have another go???  [}][][][][}]


----------



## skiprat (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PR_Princess_
> 
> .......Want to have another go???  [}][][][][}]



No, .....I'll just shaddup right now[:I]


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 26, 2007)

I spell it V-I-C-E...when it refers to a 'sin' and vise when it refers to the piece of machinery...


----------

